# Bitterling - Euro oder Asia?



## patty4 (14. Aug. 2007)

Hallo an Alle aus dem Urlaub!

Da ich nun bald meinen Teich besetzen will, und mittlerweile schon feststeht, dass es Bitterlinge werden sollen habe ich folgende Frage:

1. Lese ich immer, dass ich unbedingt darauf achten soll, die europäische (einheimische) Bitterlingsart zu kaufen


ABER , dass

2. in den Zoogeschäften normalerweise / meistens / häufig nur die asiatischen Bitterlinge angeboten werden...

   

Soll ich mich jetzt da auf die Kompetenz der Zoogeschäfte / Verkäufer verlassen ? :? 

Oder gibts da auch für mich als Bitterlingslaien eine Möglichkeit zu sehen, welche Art ich da kaufe ???

Das Internet ist leider zu dieser Frage nicht sehr ergiebig - weiß jemand mehr ???

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## jochen (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Bitterling - Euro oder Asia?*

Hallo Patricia,

Ich glaube da kann man dir schwer helfen,

Ich habe mal im Gartenteichatlas geschmökert,

Hier werden fünf Bitterlinsarten vorgestellt.

(Europäischer) Bitterling,   Rhodeus sericeus amarus

Amurbitterling,     Rhodeus sericeus sericeus

Japanischer Bitterling,    Rhodeus sinensis atremius

China-Bitterling,  Acanthorhodeus barbatulus

Hongkong-Bitterling,   Rhodeus o. ocellatus


tja wenn ich ehrlich bin (alle Bitterlingsarten sind im Buch bebildert) kann ich auf den ersten Blick keine auffallenden Unterschiede erkennen.
Man könnte denken bei den asiatischen sind die Flossen etwas länger, dazu müsstest du aber einen Vergleich haben.
Der Japanische hat zumindest auf den Bild einen schwarzen Streifen, die Chinesen und der Europäische scheinen in´s bläuliche zu gehen.

Vielleicht googelst du mal nach den lateinischen Namen und kannst dir somit ein Bild verschaffen.

Hoffe ich konnte dir wenigstens ein wenig weiterhelfen, vielleicht meldet sich noch ein Experte.

Ich habe auch Bitterlinge im Teich, da sie kein chinesisch verstehen denke ich es sind Europäer....


----------



## gabi (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Bitterling - Euro oder Asia?*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch Bitterlinge im Teich, da sie kein chinesisch verstehen denke ich es sind Europäer....



Hi Jochen,

wie du unter Wasser mit deinen Fischen auf chinesisch blubberst würde ich ja zu gerne sehen. Das die da nur "Bahnhof" verstehen ist klar 

Tschuldigung Patricia, dass ich für dich keine hilfreiche Antwort habe.


----------



## patty4 (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Bitterling - Euro oder Asia?*

Hallo Jochen, Hallo Gabi!

Danke für Eure Hilfe. Mein Internetanschluss war jetzt ein paar Tage kaputt, daher die Antwort erst jetzt...


Mittlerweile habe ich auch schon ein paar Bitterlinge gekauft. Sie waren als europäische Bitterlinge beschriftet R. seric. amarus. oder so ähnlich  

Und sind aus deutschen Nachzuchten (DNZ).... .

Sehr interessant finde ich, dass die Kleinen mit den Goldelritzen und den Rotfedern zusammen einen gemischten Schwarm gebildet haben.... da gibts wohl keine Berührungsängste...

Fischlein im Teich..... es ist ja sooo schön, denen zuzusehen....

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## jochen (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Bitterling - Euro oder Asia?*

Hi Patricia,

Dann warte mal ab wenn sich die Männchen ihren Hochzeitsanzug anziehen,
du wirst staunen wie bunt die dann sind.... 

Viel Spaß beim beobachten.


----------



## patty4 (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Bitterling - Euro oder Asia?*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Patricia,
> 
> Dann warte mal ab wenn sich die Männchen ihren Hochzeitsanzug anziehen,
> du wirst staunen wie bunt die dann sind....
> ...



Tja, dafür fehlen mir noch die __ Muscheln..... zur Zeit sind nirgends welche zu kriegen ( irgendwelche Lieferschwierigkeiten.....).

Na, bis nächstes Frühjahr werde ich wohl noch irgendwo welche auftreiben können.... (ich frag mich jetzt schon, wie ich das mit der Quarantäne mache...).

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## Buffo Buffo (13. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Bitterling - Euro oder Asia?*

Hallo,
heute habe *ich* versucht heraus zu bekommen ob ich europäische oder irgendwelche asiatische  Bitterlinge habe.
Da fand ich nun das:
www.oekf.at/index.htm
(...und den alten Tread hier..)



> In Fernost kommt unser Bitterling und noch 39 weitere Bitterlingsarten vor. In Mitteleuropa gibt es nur diese eine Art. Und tausende Kilometer dazwischen gibt es keine Bitterlinge (wie man heute weiß, entstand die Trennung durch die Eiszeiten). Deshalb hat man früher das europäische Vorkommen Rhodeus amarus und die gleiche Art in China Rhodeus sericeus genannt. So findet man es noch in der meisten Literatur, leider sogar in der „Roten Liste Österreich“. Holcik und Jedlicka stellten 1994 mit den Methoden der modernen Wissenschaft fest, dass die fernöstlichen und die europäischen Bestände dieser einen Art vollständig ident sind. Daher benutzen sie den Namen Rhodeus sericeus auch für die europäischen Bestände. Es wird einige Zeit dauern, bis das überall durchgesickert ist.


*Prima, ich habe die richtigen Bitterlinge!!*


----------

